# Best ready made diet for senior goldie?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you in the UK??? Personally, if he's done well on the above diet, I would leave him on it. From what I've read, many (esp in the UK) feed tripe as a major part of the diet. It is very, very healthy and esp good for renal issues. I use tripe as a topping several times a week and my quartet LOVE it !!!!


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, should have said that I'm in the UK.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is an interesting article about feeding tripe. http://www.fleetfiretimbers.com/FFT/Articles/NoGutsNoGlory.htm If you can access the articles mentioned feom the Irish Wolfhound site, they are really good too. I came across those a couple of years ago which is what got me interested in adding it to the diet.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I wouldn't change his diet if it works either. What I've had to do with Campbell (Cam) is grind everything. Along with his tumor has been some mild paralysis, so his food all has to be somewhere between soup and stew. Any lumps and he gags. Cam eats raw, or Honest Kitchen, and has done better after we increased his protein intake, and eliminated all cereals. His carb intake is low. That's just Cam though.

His digestion is not perfect anymore either, so he gets digestive enzymes added to his warm food. But, the frozen tripe should provide those. And, since Cam's been on Metacam for nearly three years Aloe Vera juice to protect and heal his intestine. I don't know if you can get aloe vera for consumption at a reasonable cost in the Uk? 

From time to time his intestine slows down, causing gas build up, not bloat, but obviously uncomfortable, and I have a "drug" for that to help move things along. That's a last resort thing though. I make sure he walks around every couple of hours to keep his joints moving, and intestine likewise.

I absolutely wouldn't feed Hill's.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a thread I started earlier today about the Hill's scam. The sites I mention are very informative about food and being able to analyze them. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42793


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

Re Hills - never heard anything 'bad' about them, but do Royal Canin have an equally bad reputation?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Having a 12+ year old who started to have a problem with her diet I would never change something that has worked. An appropiate diet for a thirteen old would be whatever makes them happy and keeps them going. PERIOD! End of discussion. And I don't care if you are feeding the cheepest stuff around, which you definetly are not, if it works for you then stay with it. Don't know how else to put it.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds reasonable to me, just wanted to be sure that it was the right food for Ben's age. I'm sure there must be some foods that put more of a strain on the system and don't give the right nutrients for the age of the dog, so wanted to be sure that tripe wasn't one of them, especially given his possible early onset dementia.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

IMHO, tripe would be about the best thing you could give him.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm most pleased that I've been doing the right thing, even without knowing it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I could meet Ben. it is great that he is 13 1/2, holding his own(though barking at his own daydreams) and so obviously adored.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm sure you would like him, he has a great temperament and is very gentle and docile. He's a lovely dog.


----------

